
White House sidewalk to be closed to public permanently - uptown
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-whitehouse-security-idUSKBN17M05B
======
MrZongle2
FTA: _" The closure will "lessen the possibility of individuals illegally
accessing the White House grounds," Secret Service Communications Director
Cathy Milhoan said."_

Silly me, I thought the _fence_ around the White House, coupled with a small
platoon of Secret Service agents, were in place for that.

At this rate, by the time I have grandchildren they'll need to pass a
background check to even enter DC to gaze at an outdoor monument between the
hours of 9am and 5pm.

